# Royal City Bowmen - Skins Game



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

reroth said:


> RCB will be hosting the 8th annual Skins Game
> 30 - 3D targets
> shot gun start @ 10...... lunch available
> $12 to play
> ...


sorry guys March 9


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Thinkin I might make this this year.
Will need to sight in 3D bow first.
How does it work?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

A group of us are coming from HaHa to play. Always good fun this one.


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

hey shaky
minimum group size 3
sooo, 
everyone in the group takes turn where you shoot the target from
there are no stakes, or classes
you must win the target to win a skin
ok, so the three of us shoot 3 tens at target 1...no one won that target, (skin)
next target is now worth 2 skins
we all shoot tens again, no one won that target
next target is worth 3 skins
ok, 2 tens and one 12, who ever shot the 12 won 3 skins
so, target 4 is worth 1 skin now 
it has run up to 12 plus skins for one target
main thing is have some fun, couple of years back, in our group we all had boots on except for one poor fellow, yep stood in a puddle, funny thing, only one of us had wet feet 
make it as challenging as you want, just remember, everyone in you group takes turns as to where you shoot from
best part....no BUGS
c ya

Rick


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds good. If the weather is favourable we'll be there


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Cool. Rick. I'll be there


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Wear rubber boots... 


Yes... I had wet feet... :sad:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it not frozen?


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Loooking forward to it ........dress warm still -5
Glen


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

My red hot score card keeps me warm enough 😉


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

The weathers looking good for the shoot Rick, but unfortunately I will be up north doing some sledding.

Randy


----------



## cdn 3-d (Oct 22, 2011)

how much snow up there anyway?


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

way to much


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Great day guys, thanks for braving the snow and getting the course out. Our group had fun all day looking for Josh's arrows 😜


----------



## bowster1965 (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice course .... It's nice getting out shooting some 3D. I can't believe the amount of snow in the bush.

Thanks for hosting this shoot and to the prize sponsors as well.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a great time ...........thanks to all !
Glen


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Super time had by my group! Had a blast!!


----------



## reroth (Feb 7, 2006)

RCB - Skins
well, it was a nice day to spend in the bush shooting for Skins.......
thx to everyone for coming out
and, to everyone who helped to set up and take down
way to much snow........

heard lots of laughter, and some ahhhhhh..... Sh.....t
ha, ha

very special thx to our sponsers

Ca'ls Primative Archery
Farm Machine Company
Gord and Joy Wood
Guelph Nissan/Infiniti
Jim Hume's Automotive
Mitek Collision Centre
Shooters Choice
TD Bank

see ya on the range

Rick


----------

